# Sick again. . . .



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

So if you guys are wondering where I am. . . I am sick again with a stomach flu . . .
I do not like winter. . . . :sigh: no offense but I am CONSTANTLY sick . . .


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

:hug: Get well soon! Sorry your sick so much.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh...Talitha.....That is not fun at all .....tis the season for the flu....I hope you feel better soon and get through your illness quickly..... ray:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh :hug: I HATE the flu, and thankfully have not had it for 2 years. Hopefully I can get through this winter without it!

Hope you feel better very soon!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

thanks everyone.  :grouphug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh gosh, hope you get well soon! That sounds aweful! I got a cold on Wednesday, but am just now starting to get over it.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Muddy Creek Farm said:


> Oh :hug: I HATE the flu, and thankfully have not had it for 2 years. Hopefully I can get through this winter without it!
> Beware, you just jinxed yourself!L
> LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Talitha...your welcome


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry you are sick I hope you feel better by Thanksgiving! Lots of rest and lots of fluids!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

5 years ago I had the flu so bad I thought I was going to die...no really! Since then I've had a flu shot every year (well except the year they didn't have enough vacine), haven't even had a bad cold (she knocks on wood). So, just had my flu shot last week...I'm good to go!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

I hope you get better soon! 

I hardly ever get sick here though but the last time I had the flu was after my sister and brother-in-law's wedding shower.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ha, I know I AM due to get sick, but I do alot to stay healthy!! For one I don't eat any sugar, and I do takeof immune boosting things


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are you doing..?..Talitha :worried:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I haven't eaten in four days, I am drinking waaay tttooooo much tea, hallucinating and hyperventalating because of the caffine, and otherwise I am feeling really squeamish. I haven't puked yet! :slapfloor: . So otherwise fine. . .


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Muddy Creek Farm said:


> Ha, I know I AM due to get sick, but I do alot to stay healthy!! For one I don't eat any sugar, and I do takeof immune boosting things


Staying off sugar is really important if you don't want to get sick, I don't eat sugar that much(maybe once or twice a month) and I haven't been seriously ill for a year or so. Even when I got my braces out two months ago I didn't get sick like I thought I would(usually I get really sick after any major dental work)

Hope you feel better soon :hug: Eat garlic, that'll give you an immune boost :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Talitha...can you maybe get a bouillon cube and put water in a cup...heat it in the microwave? or try some light soup....? You need some kind nutrition for your body ...not eating for 4 days is not good.....Tea isn't going to benefit you... with nutrition...if you continue in ....not being able to eat....I recommend you see your doctor.......hope you will get better real soon....  ray: :hug:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Sarah,

I have had braces twice but then again my Dad is an Orthodontist, he is semi-retired now though.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow twice?! I had them on for 4, maybe 5 years, I couldn't imagine having them again. Its really cool when I got them out they gave me my old impressions to compare to my recent ones and its really awesome to see how much my mouth had changed


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

*Go Hug a Goat, Talitha . . .










It's the best cure-all there is!* :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh....... my.......LOL  :ROFL:
what breed is that....the goat has upper teeth...? :shades:


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> Oh....... my.......LOL  :ROFL:
> what breed is that....the goat has upper teeth...? :shades:


Why it's a *Tooth Boer Goat*, of course :ROFL:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey, I'm better!  But Bob, someone sent me something like that . . .except it was a giraffe, and the caps said,"this is what you look like when you get up in the morning". My mom thought it was funny, but I was fuming at the time,but now that I look at it, it was funny. . . .thanks everyone!.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Why it's a Tooth Boer Goat, of course :ROFL:


 :ROFL: cool .....I've been called that before....take out one _O_
and that would be my name...LOL Funny thing though it doesn't look like a boer.... :scratch:



> Hey, I'm better!


Alright ...glad to hear that...Talitha :leap: Just in time for the holidays....


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

> Hope you feel better soon :hug: Eat garlic, that'll give you an immune boost :lol:


The key with garlic working immunity is the fact that when you eat garlic, no one wants to be around you---and if they do, they stand down wind. . . . :greengrin: I DO NOT EAT GARLIC EVER. . . .shudders at the thought.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> The key with garlic working immunity is the fact that when you eat garlic, no one wants to be around you---and if they do, they stand down wind. . . . :greengrin: I DO NOT EAT GARLIC EVER. . . .shudders at the thought.


 LOL.... :ROFL:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Pam; I think he did that on purpose as a joke :wink: 

Glad your feeling better Talitha! Just in time for Thanksgiving!


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

Sonrise Farm said:


> > DO NOT EAT GARLIC EVER. . . .shudders at the thought.


As it happens, I just love garlic. One Christmas, not so long ago,I prepared a salad to bring along to my inlaws for Christmas dinner. The recipe called for 7 cloves of garlic. Now, not being that experienced a chef, I put in 7 full bulbs of garlic, thinking each was what was referred to as a clove. Needless to say, by the time we had finished our 2 hr drive with the salad tucked away in the trunk, things were pretty ripe upon arrival. You could smell garlic in the dessert squares, garlic in the chocolates and  'essence du garlic'  even permeated our winter jackets and mittens stored along side the salad. That said, the salad tasted wonderful and every Christmas since, I've threatened to make it again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam; I think he did that on purpose as a joke :wink:


 I know...  . that is why I commented...it really fit me.....I have been called that before(Tooth) Mrs .tooth...and have to correct them no ...take out one O....Toth..long O.............so funny...LOL ......what a quinsadence....  :ROFL:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Bob, I'm sitting her laughing, that is so funny :ROFL: I did that once when I was helping my mom make chili, I got to the second bulb and she realized what I was doing and told me to stop :slapfloor: It was very good chili though



Sonrise Farm said:


> > Hope you feel better soon :hug: Eat garlic, that'll give you an immune boost :lol:
> 
> 
> The key with garlic working immunity is the fact that when you eat garlic, no one wants to be around you---and if they do, they stand down wind. . . . :greengrin: I DO NOT EAT GARLIC EVER. . . .shudders at the thought.


Well thats one thought, lol but one time my mom was getting a really bad cold so she put two cloves(cloves, not bulbs) of garlic in her mouth and just chewed on them all day and it stopped her cold dead in its tracks. People avoided her that day too :lol:


----------

